
Don't use Blockchain - avichalp
https://hackernoon.com/dont-use-a-blockchain-unless-you-need-to-bc063d0f9a80
======
Animats
The big use case for Bitcoin still seems to be getting money out of China.
Retail Bitcoin transactions are pretty much dead.

Blockchains may have a future as a means of maintaining a consistent ledger
between big institutions. The current solution for this involves creating some
entity like Depository Trust Company or the Bank for International Settlements
to be an intermediary. But this doesn't require "mining"; it just requires a
few mutually mistrustful but known players.

------
rjknight
Actual article title: "Don't use a blockchain unless you need to"

~~~
marvel_boy
Anyway, so true.

------
DrinkWater
I really want to flag this BS article.

TLDR: The Blockchain is not the solution to everything. (duh)

~~~
k__
Isn't a blockchain simply a distributed data structure?

I mean, people also don't use trees or linked lists for everything, so why
does this need extra explanation?

